# Cpt 38222 and 77002



## rachana (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi, 

can anyone help me.

CPT 38222 is new code in year 2018. Code 38222 is not listed as primary code to report with add on code 77002, but codes 38220 and 38221 are. Is this an oversight, or should fluoroscopy not be reported with 38222?

Got denial ... cpt 38222 paid but 77002 rejected for primary procedure code.


----------



## astephens (May 4, 2018)

*38222 and 77002*

I am having the same problem, appealed a couple of times already. Anybody else having the same problem? My carrier Novitas JH.


----------



## amcoots01 (May 11, 2018)

*38222 with 77002*

We are having the same issue here with Humana and Anthem Medicare replacement.
I am going to try and appeal a few.


----------



## bpulley (Oct 2, 2018)

*IR coder*

Starting DOS 10/1/18  
via Dr Z website,  or CMS changes via CMS website:  38222 and 77002 are allowed to be billed togther


----------



## rachana (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, the information is available on CMS site. Thank you!


----------



## 01503628 (May 23, 2019)

Can anyone help me for replacement code for G0364.


----------



## CodingKing (May 23, 2019)

01503628 said:


> Can anyone help me for replacement code for G0364.


https://apsmedbill.com/sites/default/files/whitepaper/bone_marrows_2018.pdf 

It was deleted because its no longer needed due to 38220- 38222 options


----------



## naveenmokide (May 28, 2019)

yes we are having specific codes hence no longer needed G0364 and we can use 38220-38222


----------

